# drywalling bathroom / paperless drywall



## johnny331 (May 29, 2007)

When starting with a bathroom of nothing but "studs" and beginning to drywall...

Do you drywall behind the tub/shower kit? Just do all the walls, then set the tub?

And what's the deal with the paperless drywall? Is that not for bathroom use? Just use the greenboard? I do have cement board but I don't know if I'm going with tile still...


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

johnny331 said:


> When starting with a bathroom of nothing but "studs" and beginning to drywall...
> Do you drywall behind the tub/shower kit? Just do all the walls, then set the tub?...


That depends on the shower kit that you plan on installing. 99% of the time, shower/tub surround kits are designed to be placed directly onto the studs. 

I have enountered "cheaper" kits with thinner fiberglass walls that require (per maufacturer directions) that you install a substrate onto the studs in order to give the walls rigidity. In such a situation, I would only suggest using cement board under the shower/tub walls.



johnny331 said:


> And what's the deal with the paperless drywall? Is that not for bathroom use? Just use the greenboard? I do have cement board but I don't know if I'm going with tile still...


Green boad is really a "phased out" product in my opinion. It was real popular back in the 80's. Look up National Gypsum's XP board (it is rated for moisture and it's core is treated for mold resistance - unlike MR board)
Paperless drywall (i.e.- Densamor Plus) can be used for many areas and applications, including bathrooms. 
FWIW: Right now, we install XP board onto walls of most bathrooms and cement board for shower and tub enclosures. The Densarmor, we've been installing in basements.

Product Links:
http://www.nationalgypsum.com/products/product69.aspx

http://www.gp.com/build/stopfeedingmold/what-is-paperless-drywall.html

http://www.gp.com/build/product.aspx?pid=4659

http://www.usg.com/navigate.do?reso...ts/prod_details/DUROCK_Brand_Cement_Board.htm


----------



## rookie1 (Oct 9, 2007)

*Duraloc*

I need some help because I've never done any of this before until now. I have a very small bathroom gutted. I am going to install Durock board around the shower and then tile on top. We are going to paint the rest of the wall area other than the shower and wanted to know if I should hang Durock in the rest of the room or switch back to regular drywall. I guess I just need to know if anyone has ever had any luck in painting the Durock to where it looks smooth.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

rookie1 said:


> I need some help because I've never done any of this before until now. I have a very small bathroom gutted. I am going to install Durock board around the shower and then tile on top. We are going to paint the rest of the wall area other than the shower and wanted to know if I should hang Durock in the rest of the room or switch back to regular drywall. I guess I just need to know if anyone has ever had any luck in painting the Durock to where it looks smooth.


You would have to skim coat it (the non-tile suraface areas). Treat it just like sheetrock. Coat and sand smooth. Prime and paint.


----------



## rookie1 (Oct 9, 2007)

Is using regular drywall for the rest of the bathroom sufficient enough in your opinion, even behind the sink?


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

rookie1 said:


> Is using regular drywall for the rest of the bathroom sufficient enough in your opinion, even behind the sink?


Unless you are prone to splashing ALOT of water around non tub/shower areas, there is nothing to worry about using normal sheetrock and then applying the proper primer and paint. (suggestion: Use a mildew resistant paint on the ceiling)

If you wanted to overkill...you could install "XP board" (Mold and mildew resistant core with a treated paper surface). I believe the big Home Improvement Stores are now starting to finally carry it.

Link: http://www.nationalgypsum.com/products/product69.aspx


----------



## rookie1 (Oct 9, 2007)

What about Hardiboard Mold Resistant boards? When installing in a shower do I need to put up any kind of a water resistant membrane along with it? I will be tiling the shower and have a shower pan made out of marble with a two inche tall barrier around it. I was told that I install the board down and above the top of the lip of the two inch barrier and then fill my joints and screw heads on the boards and I would be ready to mortar and tile on top. Does this sound correct?


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

rookie1 said:


> What about Hardiboard Mold Resistant boards? When installing in a shower do I need to put up any kind of a water resistant membrane along with it? I will be tiling the shower and have a shower pan made out of marble with a two inche tall barrier around it. I was told that I install the board down and above the top of the lip of the two inch barrier and then fill my joints and screw heads on the boards and I would be ready to mortar and tile on top. Does this sound correct?


The general consensus is to: Install a vapor barrier over the rough framing. Then, install your cement board. Use the appropriate treated screws for the installation. Last, use silicone at all seams of the board and points that connect to drain pan.


----------

